# Quail...



## JuliaH (Dec 13, 2011)

I might be WAY off base since I mostly trial and don't do much actual hunting but I have been thinking about this all morning and just gotta take this opportunity to say....

Quail hunting is premium.... so many of us talk about the lack of wild birds, the much more fun days when they were plentiful, etc. I have talked personally with folks who just don't like hunting over planted birds, and so they have either quit bird hunting or all but quit... 

There is Quail Unlimited and Quail Forever and probably more organizations who, for better or worse, promote the wild birds... and this is not about which organizations spend their $$ the best or anything like that... but there are organizations out there to help get more birds thriving in the wild.... 

Then there is us. In trials, birds are shot and killed. Most of the time I expect they are birds that have been raised by a grower someplace, and that grower will continue to grow birds. So, okay, I can deal with "wasted birds" on the call backs to retrieve... I fully expect that those birds are not cleaned and eaten...

As to our hunters, I bet most guys take birds home. Either the wife cleans and puts up the birds, or she gives them right back to the hunter to do his own cleaning and processing...lol. But I expect that many of those birds are not wasted by people who love to hunt but don't like to waste game....

I used to bass fish... LOVED it, and still do though I rarely go fishing these days. We practiced catch and release pretty often. Yep, we harvested fish to take home and eat too, but we appreciated the fact that there had to be fish to reproduce... 

What about us?  What about the birds?  I don't have too many worries about pen raised birds because the growers make money so they can grow more by us buying birds, but I do have some concerns about the wild ones, few as they are... 

How are we going to have the wild ones, or even those that we protect in johnny houses, if we shoot too many?  I am thinking about those who harvest 100+ birds in a weekend, and hunt every weekend possible... Can we really want to clean and eat that many birds?

Julia


----------



## gsppurist (Dec 13, 2011)

I would always prefer hunting wild birds.  Coming from Arizona and being a poor shot there, I am used to hunting all morning and having 2-3 to take home.  

So I don't mind going out and pounding the dirt all morning and getting a few birds.  I also prefer wild birds as they are bigger usually better plumage, great genetics.  Harder to hit, harder to knock down if hit, etc.  

It is just nice to walk the fields and watch my dogs work with a bonus of a bird in hand.  I can't wait for my 3 yo daughter to get a bit older and come with me.  She is always asking to go with me and when I watch DC or PF on Saturday Outdoor Network she is there with me.


----------



## Supercracker (Dec 13, 2011)

I just want to know who's even finding 100+ wild birds in one weekend.


----------



## JuliaH (Dec 13, 2011)

True... overstated... but the point is that if we are finding and killing very many wild quail, over the amount that we might eat, are we doing ourselves any favors?



Supercracker said:


> I just want to know who's even finding 100+ wild birds in one weekend.


----------



## ROAM (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't have much to offer in this area, as I am one of those fellas who is keeping the 'bird growers' in business.  I purchase all birds that I have hunted (due to lack of available access to wild coveys) and simply release them....give a half hour or so and then go find them.  Sometimes we get em all and sometimes more get away.  I couldnt imagine decimating an entire covey if I ever did find one.  I would guess that most on here harvest a couple from a covey and then let them be before going off to search for another.


----------



## Supercracker (Dec 13, 2011)

Julia
I forgot to put in the "LOL"  I know how you meant it. I was just goofing. 

I only know of two places with wild quail at all (Don't worry, not where you showed me SJ) and only one of them has enough birds that I'd even think about shooting them. But they're fairly well protected because the area is a ton of work to get to.


----------



## JuliaH (Dec 13, 2011)

Well, I should have thought better of the numbers I was using too... but the thought is the same. I have been reading for a long time about the birds and thinking of catch & release when fishing.


----------



## daddy ron (Dec 13, 2011)

as a bird hunter for 40 years but no longer hunt birds i would like to know from you guys just one agency that does something for the wild birds other than use their money for personal hunts


----------



## JuliaH (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi there...

The argument over the agencies can go on forever, sorta like the dog food threads. People will believe what they will believe on agencies. 

Why do you no longer hunt birds?  




daddy ron said:


> as a bird hunter for 40 years but no longer hunt birds i would like to know from you guys just one agency that does something for the wild birds other than use their money for personal hunts


----------



## Warrick (Dec 13, 2011)

Just my thoughts - Even with improvemets to the habitat is there enough breeding wild quail to cause an upswing in the population.  Is it time we start to seriously talk about an upland stamp.  Would trout fishing generate the numbers of $$ and stream improments if the states were not stocking them.  Is time to start stocking WMAs.  Even with a 80% mortality rate among the former captives that's still 20% more birds that we have now.   Unlike grouse or woodcock, Bobwhite quail can be produce in large numbers on a farm and then released.


----------



## JuliaH (Dec 13, 2011)

Good thought, and I would pay for a stamp. I buy pen raised quail for working my dogs at home and from time to time I will just turn them out. I always thought the hawks might get them, but a friend was in my woods and his dog scared up a few quail so some have survived out there... good thing! And I am getting a johnny house pretty soon so that when I turn them out they can get back in. I expect some of those may join those birds that have made it work for themselves out in my woods...

If we can afford to buy a few birds now and then and release them (even if we have to feed them sometimes) would that help the population a little?  A few months ago, I might not have said this, but my friend found birds in my woods and it has been a pretty good while since I turned out the last few...

Julia





Warrick said:


> Just my thoughts - Even with improvemets to the habitat is there enough breeding wild quail to cause an upswing in the population. Is it time we start to seriously talk about an upland stamp. Would trout fishing generate the numbers of $$ and stream improments if the states were not stocking them. Is time to start stocking WMAs. Even with a 80% mortality rate among the former captives that's still 20% more birds that we have now. Unlike grouse or woodcock, Bobwhite quail can be produce in large numbers on a farm and then released.


----------



## daddy ron (Dec 13, 2011)

i don't hunt anymore because of my age and health been around 15 years since i hunted but i do know the state is doing nothing for quail one of my opinions for this is the big plantations and their pull with politicians lots of wild quail less revenue for the bigger man


----------



## JuliaH (Dec 13, 2011)

Daddy Ron... I know about that age problem...lol. 

I have heard pros and cons on the organizations... like I said that is an argument that can go on and on 

Haven't seen you around here much, so it is time to say welcome if you are new to this forum!  If bird hunting is like horse riding, it is hard to get out of your system! 

I hope that us little folks can get a few quail turned out and living at least long enough for them to start making more, but it might not be possible... just my rambling thoughts today 

Julia



daddy ron said:


> i don't hunt anymore because of my age and health been around 15 years since i hunted but i do know the state is doing nothing for quail one of my opinions for this is the big plantations and their pull with politicians lots of wild quail less revenue for the bigger man


----------



## shotgun (Dec 13, 2011)

The reason alot of the old quail hunters don't hunt is because of the decrease in the population of wild birds.
there are many reasons why the bird numbers are down and in some locations there is none.
The agencies did very little to promote the bird populations rather talking fat checks and fancy big plantations hunts.
Several reason come to mind as to why the wild bird population is down. Farming partices have changed. Where there were planted fields in the 50 &60's now are pine trees, and subdivisions.
DDT and other chemicals killed off birds and fire ants have taken over this country not to mention all the preditors that are protected now a days.


----------



## daddy ron (Dec 13, 2011)

shotgun gun you are right up until late 80's we could go out and find 3 or 4 coveys a day on the management areas as that dwindled down to nothing and folks began asking questions about why the answer given was we are talking to q.u. about this and our biologists are looking into it 5000 pounds of kobe lespedeza seeds would have cost far less than all these studies and would have done far more good


----------



## Setter Jax (Dec 13, 2011)

Julia,

If you go back through the treads you will find a ton of information, studies and research regarding the decline in wild quail populations. I posted a tread with an article from Field and Stream a while back concerning a quail stamp.
There are a number of threads regarding QU and other organizations (most have corruption issues).

Here is the bottom line about wild quail making a comeback.  Domestic quail are stupid, think about the difference between a domestic turkeys and wild turkey.  They do not have the instinct or imprinting to avoid predators and clutching that wild birds have. 

Quail have a 70% mortality rate.  From studies I will list their problems.

#1 Avian Predators (Hawks i.e. the chicken hawk is the #1 enemy)
#2 Mammal Predators 
#3 Hunters only account for 17% of mortality.

Like others have stated, lack of habitat, pesticides and farming practices have contributed to the decline. 

However I think the number one reason is because we as upland hunters are not organized and applying pressure to our state representatives.  When I was a kid there were not that many deer or wild turkeys around.  Now they are everywhere.  The reason, deer and turkey hunters are organized and applied pressure to the states!!!

What we need is a "TEA PARTY" movement for quail?  Do you know any Tea Party Organizers, Julia???????????

Shon AKA SJ


----------



## daddy ron (Dec 13, 2011)

setter jax you are right also it seems the state had no problem bringing coyotes to georgia for deer control now we are over run with them and they are doing studies on how to control them studies takes to long and wastes to much money just plant food for quail and stop these crazy studies


----------



## daddy ron (Dec 13, 2011)

julia i am new to this forum and did not mean to hijack your thread it just makes me get upset that the younger generation will probally never know what quail hunting is


----------



## wilber85 (Dec 13, 2011)

I dont even bother with wild birds much.  I might go on a few hunts a year, but whats important to me is getting my dog on birds...lots of them.  

Which dog progresses faster:

A. A dog who has has hundreds of pen raised birds shot over him
B. A dog who has only had a few wild bird encounters

With pen raised birds, I have so many more chances to correct any problems my dog is having, or introduce new commands that require birds.

I understand how important wild birds are to the development of a finished dog, but I think your wild bird encounters have to be often enough for the dog to really learn something.  I also think it is bad for a dog to run for hours and find nothing.  It will drive his intensity down in my opinion.

If I had the opportunity, I would go after nothing but wild birds, but I dont think that exists in the places I have access to hunt.


----------



## Jim P (Dec 13, 2011)

I guess that I am one of the lucky bird hunters that still have a few farms that have a few covies on them, but these are the farmers that still farm the old way. Earlier this season in a half day hunt (because of not beeing able to walk very good) we found 4 covies and shot 1 bird from each covey, but there must have been 15 to 20 birds in each, we chased the singles just for the pup we shot in the air and not at the bird. Pen raised or wild I clean and eat them all. These farms that I have found birds on I will still hunt, but I will release pen raised birds and see what happens, but I'll still shoot at the pen birds. You notice I said still shoot at them. lol


----------



## JuliaH (Dec 13, 2011)

This makes a lot of sense. There are plenty of reasons for released pen raised birds to not make it, but maybe some will   Pollyanna I guess... so I will just keep doing it, now that I know there are still some living birds out there. 

My now thinned woods have no pesticide or farming problems, and maybe some of us have places like that, where a few birds can be turned loose or planted birds not having been shot might just make it. 

As to a "TEA PARTY" for this...lol.... :grinch:  I can tell a few stories about how making some noise can certainly get the attention of the politicians who are nervous about the next election... it can be a lot of  but persistence pays off    I just try to smile and tell them and tell them and tell them and.....  even some of that!

It works guys!

Julia



Setter Jax said:


> Julia,
> 
> Here is the bottom line about wild quail making a comeback. Domestic quail are stupid, think about the difference between a domestic turkeys and wild turkey. They do not have the instinct or imprinting to avoid predators and clutching that wild birds have.
> 
> ...


----------



## JuliaH (Dec 13, 2011)

You didn't hijack this thread, and we are glad to have you!  I bet there are more of us here that have seen the backside of 60 than there are the younguns 



daddy ron said:


> julia i am new to this forum and did not mean to hijack your thread it just makes me get upset that the younger generation will probally never know what quail hunting is


----------



## JuliaH (Dec 13, 2011)

Amen!!!  



wilber85 said:


> which dog progresses faster:
> 
> A. A dog who has has hundreds of pen raised birds shot over him
> b. A dog who has only had a few wild bird encounters
> ...


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Dec 13, 2011)

i would wager that rabbit hunters take more quail in georgia each year than quail hunters.  most people who have the work ethic and dogs needed to go out and find wild birds won't shoot a covey down like that.  

i think some people use the dwindled population to justify the fact that they are either too busy, too lazy, or too impatient to go out and hunt for a wild covey or woodcock covert. 

 I agree with frank that pen raised birds and pigeons are a great substitute and can help in making some quick progress on the training field but there just isn't anything like the satisfaction i get from walking up to my dog holding a wild covey...if you don't understand that then you have never seen a wild covey explode out in front of your own dogs nose...plain and simple.  There is not too many outdoor scenes that can compare...


----------



## JuliaH (Dec 13, 2011)

I have only seen what happens with wild birds one time and it surprised me and my dog! I think we both were left with our WOW attitude for a few moments!  I would love to see that happen more!

Also, the folks who train my dogs out west work on wild prairie chickens and those really teach the dogs to point from a further distance away. If the dog gets too close the birds just go away. Doesn't take long for the dog to really use its nose in a better way and get cautious about approaching too close..

Julia



Wingmaster870 said:


> there just isn't anything like the satisfaction i get from walking up to my dog holding a wild covey...if you don't understand that then you have never seen a wild covey explode out in front of your own dogs nose...plain and simple. There is not too many outdoor scenes that can compare...


----------



## daddy ron (Dec 13, 2011)

wingmaster870   i go rabbit hunting with my son and several members of the forum i walk a little and sit and listen to the dogs run i been doing this for 7 years and all of us together have jumped a total of 2 coveys and did not shoot in 7 years


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 13, 2011)

Need pen birds to train dogs here but once you go wild, it's hard to go back.  And right now no one with a trained dog has any excuse.  Get out there and point some woodcock.


----------



## wilber85 (Dec 13, 2011)

The point is, we need more wild birds in GA!  How can we make this happen?

Everyone wants wild birds, but right now it is not possible.  I wish I could take all the money I spend on pen raised birds and put them towards wild bird habitat.  If I thought it would improve our situation there would be no questions about it.


----------



## Jim P (Dec 13, 2011)

daddy ron don't you beleave that if the young ones would bust some bushes that they would find some birds, we did it when we was younger we called them the old woods covey. I see them along side the road, but the woods are so thick you couldn't get a rabbit to go in there.


----------



## daddy ron (Dec 13, 2011)

we hunt the thickest stuff we can fid rabbit hunting and as i said 2 coveys jumped in 7 years with well over 25 hunters during this time span i'm like you we used to see and would hunt woods birds years ago but not anymore


----------



## daddy ron (Dec 13, 2011)

it's been nice talking with and listening to peoples opinions but the only thing that will bring them back is plant food and more food the can show any body over a 100,000 acres of management land ideal for birds but not one bite to eat it only takes 4 or 5 hands full of seeds thrown down on some loose dirt try it and see what happens you might as well because the state is not going to i will not bother you guys anymore nice talking to all you


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 13, 2011)

Jim P said:


> daddy ron don't you beleave that if the young ones would bust some bushes that they would find some birds, we did it when we was younger we called them the old woods covey. I see them along side the road, but the woods are so thick you couldn't get a rabbit to go in there.



I got back to work one monday and this lady asked me "did you get in a fight with a briar patch?"....


----------



## OrlandoBrent (Dec 13, 2011)

I used to hunt wild birds with my dad on grandpa's Missouri farm back in the late 70's and it has always been one of my most fondest memories. I took my dad pheasant hunting in SD a couple of years ago and got the hunting bug again after a lifetime. 

I've read a lot of the studies and theories about the wild birds. I think that when the conditions are right again, the birds will flourish. Farming practices are obviously important. Fire ecology seems to be a big issue in the SE. Coyotes get their fair share of blame. I see a lot more hawks, etc. than I used to. I have a sneaky suspicion that we need more DDT to cut down on the birds of prey. 
I would support a stamp.


----------



## Wingmaster870 (Dec 13, 2011)

daddy ron said:


> it's been nice talking with and listening to peoples opinions but the only thing that will bring them back is plant food and more food the can show any body over a 100,000 acres of management land ideal for birds but not one bite to eat it only takes 4 or 5 hands full of seeds thrown down on some loose dirt try it and see what happens you might as well because the state is not going to i will not bother you guys anymore nice talking to all you



I didn't mean to say that every group of rabbit hunters shoot into wild coveys.  But there are 50 times more rabbit hunters than bird hunters...and they cover some ground....and often times (some groups more than others) shoot into wild coveys.  Just like sometimes  i jump shoot rabbits when I'm bird hunting.  The difference is there are plenty of rabbits and plenty of rabbit habitat...not so in the bobwhite's case.  

Some of my best friends rabbit hunt every weekend of the season...and if they were not also bird hunters...and if they did not understand and respect the bobwhites circumstances...then they too would probably shoot into them.  

I just meant as a whole...there are so many rabbit hunters out there covering so much ground...that even if only 25% of them shoot into every covey they see, then they would probably take more quail then the state's bird hunters.  Not saying that has anything to do with the state's population decline at all...b/c i doubt it factors into much of the equation.  

just an observation to support my stance that other than special localized  situations (i believe we had one at Silver Lake last year according to some forum members) that bird hunters have little to do with the overall mortality rate.


----------



## Jim P (Dec 13, 2011)

I to have friends that are rabbit and deer hunters and they tell me all the time that they saw a covey here and a covey over there, the only thing is there there one day and move the next, but on farms they are usualy pretty close in the same location they was last week.


----------



## gsppurist (Dec 13, 2011)

Supercracker said:


> I just want to know who's even finding 100+ wild birds in one weekend.



I have, see "28 hours of Driving".  Seen those numbers in one day.  Never seen it in quail though.


----------



## Sam H (Dec 13, 2011)

Jim P said:


> I to have friends that are rabbit and deer hunters and they tell me all the time that they saw a covey here and a covey over there, the only thing is there there one day and move the next, but on farms they are usualy pretty close in the same location they was last week.




Same here Jim...friends telling me about seeing the occasional covey....
Well , in my opinon....until habit is improved and constantly managed , with a year round food source...I don't believe wild birds will come back again like it was even 30yrs ago...I have been trying to do something with my property..the ultimate goal is a sustainable population of birds....Its ALOT of work...I only have access to approx 270acres...and not all suited for quail habitat...I don't have the resources$$ or time to do it properly...as I have learned by the test of fire/blood ,sweat and lots,lots man hours....managing for wild quail is a HUGE undertaking and need alot of property....BUT...I love the thrill...love working pups/training,etc...I'm not so proudly stupid to refuse using pen birds....But not smart enough or I am stubborn enough to keep trying to promote wild birds....I still get chill bumps from that first coveyrise in the AM...and i've been hunting quail for over 40yrs...my wife calls me obsessed...I guess I'll hunt quail as long as I can walk,carry a gun and follow my Britts...but it's not about the kill...just the thrill of the point , then the whirl of wings


----------



## coveyrise (Dec 13, 2011)

daddy ron said:


> as a bird hunter for 40 years but no longer hunt birds i would like to know from you guys just one agency that does something for the wild birds other than use their money for personal hunts



  Tall Timbers Research Station is not an agency but is a non profit organization that has full time biologist working in some of our national forest on the upland restoration project. They have done more in a few years for wild quail on our public lands than anyone I know of. The quail are beginning to respond well also. Actually they are paying full time salaries for biologist that only work on our public lands. Who else does that?


----------



## coveyrise (Dec 13, 2011)

JuliaH said:


> I might be WAY off base since I mostly trial and don't do much actual hunting but I have been thinking about this all morning and just gotta take this opportunity to say....
> 
> Quail hunting is premium.... so many of us talk about the lack of wild birds, the much more fun days when they were plentiful, etc. I have talked personally with folks who just don't like hunting over planted birds, and so they have either quit bird hunting or all but quit...
> 
> ...



    Julia,

      I always took an ice chest with a bag of ice in it to the trials we had. Set it up on the dog wagon or exit from the field. Folks could just throw their birds into the chest when done running their dogs. I always made sure a few needy families got those birds. I can't stand seeing any game wasted. Pen raised or wild.
     I am glad to see so many people that seem to have a concern for wild birds today. Unfortunately I don't know if we can do anything about some of the game hogs that are destroying our wild bird population on our public lands. I frequently bump into bird hunters, 2 especially that hunt our nearby WMA's that tell me they shoot every bird that they can. Their excuse is that if they don't do it someone else will. My response to them is that they probably sell crack also. Because if they don't someone else will. I don't think they liked that. The game warden has told me stories about how many these guys have killed and it makes me sick. Why do we have a 12 bird limit on any WMA in Ga.? It just does'nt make sense. Quail hunters need to get organized and do something to help the few wild birds we have left on our public lands. Before its to late.


----------



## coveyrise90 (Dec 13, 2011)

I've got to second Coveyrise. Tall Timbers has done more for the benefit of wild quail than ANY other organization.... period! Any they do it on a fraction of the budget that the other conservation groups have.

http://www.talltimbers.org/gamebird.html

Adam


----------



## Beagle Stace (Dec 13, 2011)

Agree with many statement made here and esp. everyone self limiting on wild birds. If you are even lucky enough to find a wild covey of respectable size shoot only one bird and just work the singles. You never know who is coming behind you on public land and what their attitude is. I love the thrill of wild birds and will continue to try and find a few. Shake and release birds just don't tickle my fancy as long as I can still walk.


----------



## Setter Jax (Dec 14, 2011)

wilber85 said:


> I dont even bother with wild birds much.  I might go on a few hunts a year, but whats important to me is getting my dog on birds...lots of them.
> 
> Which dog progresses faster:
> 
> ...



Dito X 2,  I try and go every weekend.  The last few times I have found wild birds I just let the pups point them and didn't shoot any.   Shake and bake birds are better than sitting on the couch or watching the versus channel and someone else shooting birds out west.  Lol I like to go to different places and meet new upland hunters.

SJ


----------



## Sling (Dec 14, 2011)

Growing up, I hunted quail just around the corner from where I live now. Always had birds and usually brought home about 4-6. I no longer have access to that property. However, every spring and summer, mornings and evenings, they call from right across the street.  Even got a pic of one on the fence.
Regarding taking wild birds and not consuming them, or taking too many, I've just never seen it. The penraised birds weren't there in the first place and probably wouldn't make it if left in suitable habitat. 
To "save the quail", I believe it is going to take a substantial, united front. As a waterfowler I can not even begin to tell you what a mess we would be in if it were not for DU and Delta. I CAN tell you that I probably wouldn't be duck hunting. 
Sorry I don't keep up with QU enough know where they failed, but I do believe it will take a similar organization and a lot of grassroots support.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Dec 15, 2011)

I grew up quail hunting and absolutely loved it! I started rabbit hunting when the quail started dieing out about 25 years ago. There's just not enough wild birds to justify feeding a dog anymore. If I could find one covey every other time I went, I'd probably have a bird dog now. Planting birds just ain't for me though. I know where there's a few wild coveys on public land but that's it.


----------



## Bilijack (Feb 12, 2012)

I need to purchase 30-50 flight ready quail next few weeks   Dublin  Wheeler county ga


----------



## jimmy jones (Oct 5, 2012)

*Bird hunting*

did you find the birds that you needed?
I live in ellenwood ga would like to talk bird dog with you
jjones844@aol.com


----------



## JuliaH (Oct 5, 2012)

2 of my bird suppliers have no birds this year, but there is a man in Griffin who has them.  I will have to find his name and phone # and will edit this post for that


----------



## pine nut (Oct 5, 2012)

daddy ron said:


> it's been nice talking with and listening to peoples opinions but the only thing that will bring them back is plant food and more food the can show any body over a 100,000 acres of management land ideal for birds but not one bite to eat it only takes 4 or 5 hands full of seeds thrown down on some loose dirt try it and see what happens you might as well because the state is not going to i will not bother you guys anymore nice talking to all you



In the eighties I once hunted the RedLands and stopped five times at a tiny patch of kobe, let the dogs out and they were pointed before I had loaded my gun!  I killed one bird out of each covey and did not go after singles.  All this took and hour and fifteen minutes.  Those days are long gone, but  the quote above got me to thinking that a pocket full of seeds  scattered on a fire break or in an area of clearcut migt bring some rewards.  If we all kept a pocket of seeds and did that it might help.  I haven't heard a quail whistle in NGA in fifteen years, much less seen one!


----------



## 28gage (Oct 5, 2012)

Warrick said:


> Just my thoughts - Even with improvemets to the habitat is there enough breeding wild quail to cause an upswing in the population.  Is it time we start to seriously talk about an upland stamp.  Would trout fishing generate the numbers of $$ and stream improments if the states were not stocking them.  Is time to start stocking WMAs.  Even with a 80% mortality rate among the former captives that's still 20% more birds that we have now.   Unlike grouse or woodcock, Bobwhite quail can be produce in large numbers on a farm and then released.



You could release thousands of pen raised quail and have none survive.  These birds are out of pen raised parents who have no instinct to feed in the wild or to survive preditors.  The only way this would work is to trap wild birds and have them produce the stock you release.  The cost would be very,very high and this is the reason you find few states that make any attempt to manage for quail other than some small habitat projects and even that is very expensive.

The answer is habitat and rain.  Quailtech along with private ranchers (called anchor ranches) here in Texas are trying to restore lost habitat but even this is a long shot as you need large contigous area to make a difference.  And then all can be lost by draught (as we've had for 5 years in Tx.) which forces ranchers to graze more and causes the loss of natural seed plants.  I am part of a lease which covers 35K acres of land that is unchanged for the last 60 years and yet we closed 2 years ago due to very low bird numbers.  Mother nature is the answer and she has been no help in the past few years.

Now we find a parisite carried by grass hoppers and others that are passing a worm that affects sight and are being found in and around the eyes our birds.  Again mother nature not man.  What we need is more good habitat and where we have it we need average winters and timely rains (it's not the amount, it's when it comes) and the good hatches they bring.  The birds will come back in Tx., they allways have, but as hunters we need to stop killing the birds in down years and do what we can to help give incentive to farmers and ranchers to leave cover for birds to hatch in, to not over graze etc.

Don't shoot out coveys, help with habitat restoration, keep your dogs in shape and interested through the use of planted birds(but don't release them where you have wild populations as they can carry illnesses that can decimate the wild populations) and pray for good weather and timely rain.


----------



## Sam H (Oct 5, 2012)

28gage said:


> You could release thousands of pen raised quail and have none survive.  These birds are out of pen raised parents who have no instinct to feed in the wild or to survive preditors.  The only way this would work is to trap wild birds and have them produce the stock you release.  The cost would be very,very high and this is the reason you find few states that make any attempt to manage for quail other than some small habitat projects and even that is very expensive.
> 
> The answer is habitat and rain.  Quailtech along with private ranchers (called anchor ranches) here in Texas are trying to restore lost habitat but even this is a long shot as you need large contigous area to make a difference.  And then all can be lost by draught (as we've had for 5 years in Tx.) which forces ranchers to graze more and causes the loss of natural seed plants.  I am part of a lease which covers 35K acres of land that is unchanged for the last 60 years and yet we closed 2 years ago due to very low bird numbers.  Mother nature is the answer and she has been no help in the past few years.
> 
> ...




WELL PUT And accurate!


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 6, 2012)

Interesting thread. 

I am in my upper 30's and therefor just caught the end of the good quail hunting here in GA. But my grandfather, father, and uncle were big bird hunters. 

What I did see was this...

My first deer was killed outside of Whiteplains in the mid 80's. A small basket rack 8. Biggest deer that year on several thousand acres over there.

Killed the first coyote I ever saw in the late 80's in Putnam. 

To me there is no coincidence between the rise of the coyote here (this breed that we have now is not native to GA) and the decline of so many of our game species. If you add that to the fact that the only thing anyone cares to manage for is a boone and crockett buck. And that is  from the governors office down. No wonder we lost the quail and are loosing rabbits and woodcock and the rest.


----------



## marcus3434 (Oct 6, 2012)

I hunt primarily over planted birds all season then I get the opportunity to hunt a private plantation with only wild birds twice a year. The plantation has a yearly quota based on covey counts and does not waste a single bird shot. 

As far as my planted birds. I will eat a few but I will reward the dogs after a hunt with a nice boiled quail breast. Not sure if they know they are hunting for their treats but they know whats happening when I pull that bird out of the bag in the kitchen.

To everyone else on the forum that is truly worried about the wild quail stop complaining and get involved with a Quail Forever chapter. After researching a few conservation groups I decided on QF. We have monthly meetings in Alpharetta and would love for everyone to attend. If Alpharetta is not convenient start a chapter close to you. I agree that Tall Timbers does more for wild quail with a smaller budget than any other group but that is the beauty of Quail Forever... You can send the money raised to Tall Timbers if you want. You can do anything with the money as long as it is to the benefit of wild quail. Also you will stay informed on legislation that could help/hurt the cause. However its not all work. You meet great people, great dogs and plenty of opportunities to hunt with both.



Bottom line if your not helping wild bird numbers through conservation, volunteering, writing your reps etc. Then don't complain about the numbers.


----------



## kingofcool (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for the QF rec.  I hope to get the opportunity to hunt for wild quail.  And frequently.


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 8, 2012)

marcus3434

I just took your advice and joined Quail Forever. Now I'll check into a close chapter.


----------

